# Platy help!



## short1uk (Mar 16, 2009)

Hello!! I am new to the fish world and I am having a problem with my platy.

I bought 4 for my tank, unknowingly I purchased 3 males and 1 female. The female became pregnant and after much nudging by the males had one lone fry. Think it got eaten in the end. 

Anyway, one of the males became lonely and hid away in the pot for ages. After sitting for a few hours watching the fish I noted that the other 2 males appear to be attacking him! One bites one hits with the the tail - this appears to have damaged the other platy. I have since moved him once I figured out what was going on. He is in his own tank now with the female platy. But he seems damaged, his tail bends awkwardly when he swims and he sits on the floor some times almost falling over. 

what is wrong with him? its killing me to see him like this. Before the birth he was fine, I think they have attacked him since she went in to labour. 

Help!

Catherine


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Try some Melafix. It treats open wounds and other injuries. You will need to remove the carbon from your filter. Follow directions on the box. Hopefully this will help the poor guy. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2009)

platys getting aggressive? i've never heard of that....i'm sorry the lil guy was attacked....i would suggest that you increase the number of females....preferably 2:1 ration, female to male. this should prevent further aggression from the other two considering that they will have a few girls to chase after.....

cheers!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

There is a definite 'pecking ' order among fish.I have all kinds of platies and there is always one that gets chased and nipped by the others.--especially among the mles. the females are more peaceful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

i never had that problem with my platys.....i keep them on a 1:1 ratio...with swordtails.....each day a lil something new!  

cheers!


----------

